# Help! Need ideas for an Army Wife shoot.



## deannamb (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a just-for-the-hell-of-it photo shoot tomorrow with a friend, who is taking pictures for her husband overseas. He is in the Army and stationed in Iraq... We are looking to do some cute & classy ones on the beach if weather permits, and then some sexy, boudior-esque photos later on. 

I have a few creative ideas with some patriotic fabric I found, and with his dog tags, but any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 20, 2010)

There's always the classic bubblebath with loads of foamy bubbles + candles shots...bounced flash aimed off a corner of the bathroom can work well for those. You can also try some without bubble bath, using some of the green-colored bath salts that make the water a beautiful blue-green color and which looks pretty cool. Beach...classics include a model in repose in the surf,as the surf splashes up on her...that's a good one...stop by Sports Illustrated's web site and click on "Swimwear" if you're unfamiliar with what today's men are used to seeing in the way of classy swimwear photography.

Keep in mind, there are two important planes to present to the camera: the shoulder/bust plane, and the hips/pelvic plane...a woman looks most feminine when her shoulders are angled toward the camera, which shows her bustline....a woman also looks pretty nice when her hips and pelvis are also angled toward the camera...so, avoid square-to-the-camera shoulders and square-to-the-camera hips/pelvis shots, and a feminine look is almost assured.

If her hands are veiny, it can help to have her elevate them above her head for 10-15 seconds before shooting poses that feature them in close-up shots. Many really fit, lean women have veins that practically pop,and in real-life that is not a problem, but it can look a bit much in photos.


----------



## deannamb (Oct 20, 2010)

We are going to attempt the bubblebath thing with limited space... 

Thank you for the tips about the angles! I haven't done any boudoir photography in a while so I'm looking forward to it!


----------

